# LOL, I must be going insane...



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm an HD guy, and normally I could have sex daily plus masturbation if I wanted to. That's my background.

For the past month my wife has been having problems with a very persistent yeast infection. Just now she will be on her 3rd attempt to treat it. The previous 2 times were with diflucan (sp?) and it just didn't quite work. Her gyno told her that she's been seeing a few more of these lately that are a different strain than the regular yeast infections (???). 

Last night my wife asked me to go take a shower and then we could have anal sex. I said no thanks, maybe tomorrow. She was cool with it and I do intend to have sex tonight. But that definitely not my normal response when she initiates. Granted, she initiates in her way which isn't that creative seduction routine that a few other women use, but I still love it when she's the one that brings sex up. But...what is wrong with me?????


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

It sounds like 'your cup was full'.

It's nice to see a story like this. No harsh feelings, no angst.

But if you gave her a raincheck, you'd better deliver tonight.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> ...
> For the past month my wife has been having problems with a very persistent yeast infection. Just now she will be on her 3rd attempt to treat it. The previous 2 times were with diflucan (sp?) and it just didn't quite work. Her gyno told her that she's been seeing a few more of these lately that are a different strain than the regular yeast infections (???). ...


My ex was prescribed a cream for that, and basically you put in on your dong and inside her who-ha, and then have lots of sex. Have you guys tried that stuff? Worked amazing, infection would be gone in a few days.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

tulsy said:


> My ex was prescribed a cream for that, and basically you put in on your dong and inside her who-ha, and then have lots of sex. Have you guys tried that stuff? Worked amazing, infection would be gone in a few days.


She has a different pill plus a cream. But the doc said to use the cream and avoid sex for awhile. The yeast infection is killing her lubrication, and we have only had vaginal sex a few times this past month. What sucked was that on Sunday we were both amped up for mind blowing sex. We started having sex in the computer room sitting on a chair and facing each other. She was really getting off while I was able to pay a lot of attention to her breasts. I then suggest we go to the bedroom, we do and then vaginal sex for her felt like doing it with a flame thrower...

I'm really missing PIV sex because we're going thru a long drought of not having it (please note this is per my POV only).


----------



## shesgone (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds to me like if both of you are understanding to her condition, time will cure this rather quickly. 
While the infection may be a "put off" temporarily for you there are things to do while she is healing, Anal, oral for you, vibrator for her externally. 

Just keep in mind once she her infection is better things will return to normal and will probably be crazy wild sex for a few days after. Sounds like if you can deal with this together it could actually strengthen your sex life and marriage.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> She has a different pill plus a cream. But the doc said to use the cream and avoid sex for awhile. *The yeast infection is killing her lubrication, and we have only had vaginal sex a few times this past month. * What sucked was that on Sunday we were both amped up for mind blowing sex. We started having sex in the computer room sitting on a chair and facing each other. She was really getting off while I was able to pay a lot of attention to her breasts. I then suggest we go to the bedroom, we do *and then vaginal sex for her felt like doing it with a flame thrower...*
> 
> I'm really missing PIV sex because we're going thru a long drought of not having it (please note this is per my POV only).


You're having PIV sex even though she has a yeast infection? Have you been tested for yeast infection? You could be passing it back and forth between you if you have it and are untreated.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Probiotics. Strong ones and lots for both of you!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

norajane said:


> You're having PIV sex even though she has a yeast infection? Have you been tested for yeast infection? You could be passing it back and forth between you if you have it and are untreated.


We were not having sex while she knowingly had a yeast infection. What happened was once she realized she had the yeast infection we took a break and allowed the pill to have time to act. Thought it was cleared up, had sex, she felt pain and we held off while she was prescribed more pills. This too failed so now the Dr. is upping the pill plus giving her a cream too.

I don't think I have a yeast infection, but not sure how I would check if I did. I don't see anything wrong, but I guess I could possibly be a carrier?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

You likely have the yeast infection and keep giving it back to her. You also need something.

I'm not a doctor but this situation has happened to friends and also myself. Women can get them for whatever reason and then it likely got passed to you.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

And yes, men can take that pill too - you might not have symptoms.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

MissScarlett said:


> And yes, men can take that pill too - you might not have symptoms.


Actually healthy circumsised men dont get yeast infections; however they may be able to carry it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luravua (Jul 25, 2013)

It's nice to see a story like this. No harsh feelings, no angst.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe you had too much sex and need a break?

She wants you to have a shower and then have anal sex with her? And you said no? Wow!!

Most women aren't into anal sex but yours is, so when she is in the mood, you take care of her need and quit making excuses.

It's just a yeast infection and not a STD. She will recover so its no big deal.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Men can have a yeast infection without any symptoms. You need to use a cream to get rid of it if you have it. If you don't have it the cream won't hurt you. We went through the passing back and forth thing a few years back.

I also agree with the probiotics - eating lots of yogurt and live fermented foods, drinking kefir and raw kombucha, or taking a probiotic pill helps a lot with yeast infections.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> We were not having sex while she knowingly had a yeast infection. What happened was once she realized she had the yeast infection we took a break and allowed the pill to have time to act. Thought it was cleared up, had sex, she felt pain and we held off while she was prescribed more pills. This too failed so now the Dr. is upping the pill plus giving her a cream too.
> 
> I don't think I have a yeast infection, but not sure how I would check if I did. I don't see anything wrong, but I guess I could possibly be a carrier?


Usually if you get it you will notice an itching feeling and a slight white flaking. Some men don't notice anything. You can use the topical cream or wipes. You should use them at the same time as her so you don't pass back and forth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ??? (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi, I've created an account just so I can reply to this thread. Yeast infections aren't 'infections' as such. What happens is that the normal micro organisms that live on and in our bodies can get out of balance and cause symptoms. Yes, it can be passed back and forth and men experience very little if any symptoms but I would suggest that someone looks at the possibility of diabetes if this doesn't get cleared up soon. It's a simple urine test that can be done in a doctors surgery. I've a lot of experience of both, my adult daughter was diagnosed with diabetes last year after a recurrence of a yeast infection.

As for how you're feeling at the moment, may be this problem is throwing you off a little at the moment. Yeast infections can really interfere with things and perhaps this is making you feel less spontaneous than usual.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm still going insane! From a PIV standpoint, we've been practically sexless - about 3 times total in the past 4 weeks! It will be about 2 weeks since we had PIV sex and about a month since we had GOOD PIV sex. The last time we tried started out really hot and passionate only to be ruined by the pain of a persistent yeast infection. Doc says it's a persistent strain - has seen it with other women this year as well - so she just finished up with the cream and pills. 

Last 4 times we had sex was anal. It's frustrating.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

My hubby and I unfortunatlly pass them back and forth a lot...I have lost my thyroid and one of the side effects is....you got it I have a difficult time keeping from getting them. Also, undiagnosed low thyroid conditions can make it difficult to fight off a yeast or fungal infection. Low thyroid +low body temp 97.6 F ( below under arm) or hypothyrodism both can cause this. Just a thought..... its a simple blood test to see if she is low.

What I do is take a bath after PIV everytime....and use the cleansing wipes after toys. Best of luck...by yhe way we use a good water based lube...does away with the pain. We sometimes have to apply it multiple times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello Plan 9,

I have some advice here re: the yeast infection because about 6 or 7 years ago I was plagued by them. It never went away. It went on for years. At least 1-2 times a month I had a yeast infection. I went to many many doctors and none could cure me. Finally I found a doctor who is a specialist in vulvovaginal diseases. He prescribed diflucan, but an aggressive treatment. I think I took a pill every 3 days for 6 months. 

I held off on this for about 6 months because I don't like taking medicines and this seemed like too much for too long, even though the dr. assured me that it would be Ok with no long term effects.

I finally did it, and I think I've had one yeast infection in the last 7 years. It's really amazing. Every time I go to this dr. I still thank him for curing me.

If you want more info on my exact treatment, PM me and I'll find out the info or give you the name of my dr.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

IsGirl3 said:


> Hello Plan 9,
> 
> I have some advice here re: the yeast infection because about 6 or 7 years ago I was plagued by them. It never went away. It went on for years. At least 1-2 times a month I had a yeast infection. I went to many many doctors and none could cure me. Finally I found a doctor who is a specialist in vulvovaginal diseases. He prescribed diflucan, but an aggressive treatment. I think I took a pill every 3 days for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Thanks Island Girl and others who have responded in the thread. My wife does not get yeast infections that often anymore. She used to get them more frequently until she stopped taking baths. That did the trick for her. It's been several years since she's had one. Antibiotics have caused them for her in the past as well, and whenever she's had to go on them she takes diflucan right after she's done and has not had one from the medicine anymore. 

I think we may have it finally killed. She's been on diflucan plus a 7 day cream. We'll wait a bit longer afterwards to ensure that her natural lube comes back. Plus we do use a water based lube when needed, although it's probably not the best out there (KY).


----------

